# Grooming Regrets? Share your stories!



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Curious if anyone has any regrettable grooming tales, either your own or with a professional groomer. What's something you'll never do again? Anything you wish you did differently? What products do you regret using?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

itsgooby said:


> Curious if anyone has any regrettable grooming tales, either your own or with a professional groomer. What's something you'll never do again? Anything you wish you did differently? What products do you regret using?


I've been a super control freak about my dogs with groomers since day one, and have NEVER left them with a groomer until Covid, and now only because the groomer is a personal friend that has been grooming them for quite a while, I know her well, the dogs are comfortable with her, and she knows EXACTLY what I want.. I have always stayed AT the groomers with my dog. IF the groomer isn't OK with that, I don't use that groomer. Period. 

My only bad experience really wasn't totally the groomer's fault, though I now know, from my current groomer, that it could have been avoided. (she has shown me how to avoid it!!!) The old groomer was trimming Pixel's face, and Pixel went to lick her lips at JUST the wrong moment... The groomer ended up slicing off the edge of Pixel's tongue. It was's a big piece... just a tiny sliver. But mouths bleed... a LOT! It looked like a murder had happened in our kitchen!!! I don't even think it HURT Pixel that much, but it wouldn't stop. And of course, it was late in the afternoon.

I called our regular vet, and their surgeon was gone for the day, so we had to go to the ER vet. Even though it was a small wound, it needed stitches, and because it was in her mouth, she needed to be sedated for them to stick it. Because she was bleeding so much, they needed to intubate her so she wouldn't aspirate all the blood. So... I can't remember whether it was 3 or 5 stitches, but it wasn't many. And it ended up costing $800.  

The groomer's insurance covered it, but she was so freaked out that she refused to groom Pixel any more. Which I never really understood. I NEVER blamed her, but it really wasn't Pixel's fault. I was standing right there. Pixel wasn't being crazy. She was sitting perfectly still. She just happened to lick her lips at the wrong moment. (and as I said, I NOW know that if the gal had been more experienced, she would have known how to hold Pixel's face in such a way that she couldn't GET her tongue out without warning) But all's well that ends well... I am REALLY happy that I ended up with my friend grooming my dogs, and THAT wouldn't have happened if the other woman hadn't quit. I DO have to drive 50 minutes to the gal who does them now, but it's only every 7 weeks, so it's not that bad!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

When Ricky was about 1 y.o. we got frustrated with matting so we had him put in a puppy cut. We were not happy with the results and vowed never to do that again. Many people keep their Havanese in a permanent puppy cut for various reasons and that is okay, it just doesn't work for us. Everyone has different priorities and needs. and that's good. Today Ricky has a beautiful natural coat that is relatively easy to maintain.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

When Boo first came into my life, I got a recommendation for a very posh and sought after groomer. At that time, about 14 years ago, that groomer charged $80.00 for small dogs. Then, Boo's hair was long, in the traditional Havanese style. I booked a months worth of appointments (once a week) because the groomer was so popular. However, apparently, she never groomed a Havanese before Boo. I told her I wanted to try something shorter, but I still wanted him to look like a Havanese. Well, apparently, this groomer did not understand me because she shaved his body to nearly the skin, even though his coat was mat free. She chopped off his tail and fanned it. She also gave him a bobble head. When I saw him, I did not know what to say. I just paid the ridiculous grooming fee and left the place. Boo whimpered all the way home. I think he knew that he had a very bad haircut. The next day, I cancelled all the other appointments. Fortunately, a knitting friend whipped out three sweaters for Boo to hide the bad haircut. I think he wore sweaters for 6-8 weeks, whenever we went out. 

Moral - All that glisters is not gold. The grooming salon was very upscale but the grooming not to my taste.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> When Boo first came into my life, I got a recommendation for a very posh and sought after groomer. At that time, about 14 years ago, that groomer charged $80.00 for small dogs. Then, Boo's hair was long, in the traditional Havanese style. I booked a months worth of appointments (once a week) because the groomer was so popular. However, apparently, she never groomed a Havanese before Boo. I told her I wanted to try something shorter, but I still wanted him to look like a Havanese. Well, apparently, this groomer did not understand me because she shaved his body to nearly the skin, even though his coat was mat free. She chopped off his tail and fanned it. She also gave him a bobble head. When I saw him, I did not know what to say. I just paid the ridiculous grooming fee and left the place. Boo whimpered all the way home. I think he knew that he had a very bad haircut. The next day, I cancelled all the other appointments. Fortunately, a knitting friend whipped out three sweaters for Boo to hide the bad haircut. I think he wore sweaters for 6-8 weeks, whenever we went out.
> 
> Moral - All that glisters is not gold. The grooming salon was very upscale but the grooming not to my taste.


Which is PART of the reason I NEVER have dropped my dogs off... I don't do well with surprises! If someone had done that to Kodi when he was in full coat I would have had a nervous break down! WHY did she think you would make WEEKLY appointments for THAT?!?!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> Which is PART of the reason I NEVER have dropped my dogs off... I don't do well with surprises! If someone had done that to Kodi when he was in full coat I would have had a nervous break down! WHY did she think you would make WEEKLY appointments for THAT?!?!


I have no idea what was up with that groomer. I don't think she had ever heard of Havanese, because the receptionist questioned me about the breed. I actually thought they believed I was happy after I saw Boo. I don't usually show my feelings. So, they didn't realize the horror I felt at the time. You know those celebrity groomers think they walk on water.

After that experience, I just used a groomer at Boo's daycare. He was a guy in his early 20s, but he did a terrific job and loved Boo. I was sad, when he left the country, due to a family emergency. However, about six or seven years ago, we found another groomer that we really like. She is a pro, and is very gentle with Boo. Now, that Boo is older, she blocks out extra time, so that he can have a break, when he needs it. She never rushes him.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Many years ago I took Sparky to the groomers during the holidays. I wanted him to look cute for a Christmas picture. Later that day I went to pick him up. I was looking forward to seeing him all fluffed. I was shocked and speechless when the groomer brought him out. Poor Sparky was completely shaved down to his pink skin! I was so mad! I just payed and walked out never to return again. DH refused to walk him until I bought him a coat.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My major regrets...

#1 Allowing groomer to trim hair under the eyes.
This sets you up for constant upkeep. If not trimmed it will fall naturally to each side.

#2 Allowing groomer to pluck ear hair.
This was not needed on my dogs, especially an up ear yorkie who had little hair there anyway. Wound up at the vet’s office with 6-8 ticks inside the ear canals. The hair serves a purpose.

#3 Allowing groomer to shave around anus.
This did nothing but cause Mia to scoot for days afterwards.

#4 Not grooming Mia myself sooner.
This would have avoided 1-3 above. Glad I finally decided to do it. Less stress on me and the dogs, no need for vaccines just to be groomed and I have saved over 20,000 dollars.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Now I'm REALLY scared about finding a good local groomer.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Now I'm REALLY scared about finding a good local groomer.


Can you get a referral from someone in your area? The problems I had may have been resolved simply by me not being so ignorant. I knew NOTHING about grooming and trusted the groomer. I should have told her not to trim under the eyes, not to pluck ear hair and not to shave around anus. But I did not know enough. One thing I can say is if I can groom a dog anyone can. It is really not hard. In fact, it is very easy. But I know I was very fearful at first. I also wanted a groomer who did not require them to be updated on vaccines so that limited me.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Now I'm REALLY scared about finding a good local groomer.


Don't feel scared. You just have to look around, and trust your gut. When I think about it, I really only had one bad encounter in hundreds of groomings, as Boo went every week for over a dozen years, until Covid started. So, really, that's not even 1% of his visits.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> Can you get a referral from someone in your area? The problems I had may have been resolved simply by me not being so ignorant. I knew NOTHING about grooming and trusted the groomer. I should have told her not to trim under the eyes, not to pluck ear hair and not to shave around anus. But I did not know enough. One thing I can say is if I can groom a dog anyone can. It is really not hard. In fact, it is very easy. But I know I was very fearful at first. I also wanted a groomer who did not require them to be updated on vaccines so that limited me.


I've asked around for recommendations and also posted separately on the HF asking for recommendations. Unfortunately, there don't appear to be many Havanese around my area so finding a groomer familiar with Havanese has proven difficult. I'm a bit clueless as a first-time dog owner about grooming and already nervous about basic grooming like cutting nails.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

BoosDad said:


> Don't feel scared. You just have to look around, and trust your gut. When I think about it, I really only had one bad encounter in hundreds of groomings, as Boo went every week for over a dozen years, until Covid started. So, really, that's not even 1% of his visits.


Thanks, BoosDad. That makes me feel a little bit better. 🙂


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m conflicted about this. I wish I had relaxed about haircuts sooner and let someone else trim him more often. But if I had done that, I wouldn’t have learned and improved.

I really wanted to learn how to groom my Havanese myself. I’m picky, and I cut hair a million years ago so I have tools. I did schedule a few appointments because having a clean perimeter to follow makes it easier to learn. The biggest hurdle in learning to trim a Havanese with scissors is the sheer amount of time it takes, while also gradually training a puppy to tolerate grooming, without any puppy handling or grooming experience! I would have to do his ears one day, his legs another day. Once I finally started scheduling trims, I realized that even with all of the improvements I made, it takes so long that I wasn’t even getting that feeling of pride and satisfaction when I’m finally done! It’s worth it to have someone else do it, but I’m glad I can clean up his face if I want. The daily grooming is less pressure and more fun because I don’t feel guilty about dirty dishes or other responsibilities when we watch tv as a family- while I groom! Even though he’s down to 5-10 minutes, we usually stretch to get an episode out of it.

I made lots of mistakes along the way, though. And so did the groomers! After the first time I forgot too ask a groomer not to shave between the eyes, I thought I’d never forget again. Then I forgot with a new groomer last year!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> I have no idea what was up with that groomer. I don't think she had ever heard of Havanese, because the receptionist questioned me about the breed. I actually thought they believed I was happy after I saw Boo. I don't usually show my feelings. So, they didn't realize the horror I felt at the time. You know those celebrity groomers think they walk on water.
> 
> After that experience, I just used a groomer at Boo's daycare. He was a guy in his early 20s, but he did a terrific job and loved Boo. I was sad, when he left the country, due to a family emergency. However, about six or seven years ago, we found another groomer that we really like. She is a pro, and is very gentle with Boo. Now, that Boo is older, she blocks out extra time, so that he can have a break, when he needs it. She never rushes him.


That sounds perfect! I have a friend who is a groomer. She gets really attached to her “old man” dog clients. She has a couple of big old dogs that she does, and of course she has to put them in the tub to wash them (she has a ramp to walk them into it) but then after they are clean, even though it’s horrible for her back, she does tge rest of their grooming on the rubber floor of the salon, so they can be in any position that is comfortable for them rather than on the grooming table.❤


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Interesting reading all these posts. So far Karen (or should that be Pixel😘) wins for worst grooming experience🏆 with Boo and Sparky in a tight second place!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> My only bad experience really wasn't totally the groomer's fault, though I now know, from my current groomer, that it could have been avoided. (she has shown me how to avoid it!!!) The old groomer was trimming Pixel's face, and Pixel went to lick her lips at JUST the wrong moment... The groomer ended up slicing off the edge of Pixel's tongue. It was's a big piece... just a tiny sliver. But mouths bleed... a LOT! It looked like a murder had happened in our kitchen!!! I don't even think it HURT Pixel that much, but it wouldn't stop. And of course, it was late in the afternoon.


😭 Oh my goodness! Poor Pixel! I half covered my face reading that 🙊🙉🙈! Thankfully he was quickly taken care of but very scary. I always ‘groomed‘ (not being a professional I suppose I have to use the term lightly lol) and bathed my Daisy because she could be a bit nippy. While not my first preference it was nice bonding time and I really got to check her well all over. She LOVED it and would go nuts the second she‘d hear me taking out all the stuff!! Next go round I think I’d have to stick around with the groomer too hearing some of the stories here. I guess I think of it as advocating since clearly the pup can’t do it!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

mudpuppymama said:


> My major regrets...
> 
> #1 Allowing groomer to trim hair under the eyes.
> This sets you up for constant upkeep. If not trimmed it will fall naturally to each side.
> ...


👏Great tips!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I've asked around for recommendations and also posted separately on the HF asking for recommendations. Unfortunately, there don't appear to be many Havanese around my area so finding a groomer familiar with Havanese has proven difficult. I'm a bit clueless as a first-time dog owner about grooming and already nervous about basic grooming like cutting nails.


It is always scary to learning something new. Just take baby steps and most importantly get your new baby used to grooming at a young age. You cannot depend on groomers only to do nails unless you take your dog really often. That is the number one mistake people make...not doing nails often enough. So you need to learn how to do that anyway unless your dog is groomed every two weeks or so. You will need to learn how to brush and comb. See video below for tips on that but I do not recommend a slicker. You can use this technique with a good pin brush. I use the CC brass fusion brush. I never use clippers on Mia. I do everything with a scissors. If I keep her in a long puppy cut she is a breeze to maintain. I am tempted to let her grow longer to see how that goes. I find the longer puppy cut easier and less work than the shorter cuts that need constant attention which I used to have her in. If you let the hair under the eyes alone, no need for trimming that and it will be easy to maintain.


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> My major regrets...
> 
> #1 Allowing groomer to trim hair under the eyes.
> This sets you up for constant upkeep. If not trimmed it will fall naturally to each side.


These are great tips!!! Oooh I was so upset with Gooby's last grooming appt.. they cut around his eyes! I specifically told them not to cut him anywhere besides around his paws and a light sanitary trim. For 135$ mobile grooming, I expected them to actually listen to me or at least notify me before trimming an area..


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

itsgooby said:


> These are great tips!!! Oooh I was so upset with Gooby's last grooming appt.. they cut around his eyes! I specifically told them not to cut him anywhere besides around his paws and a light sanitary trim. For 135$ mobile grooming, I expected them to actually listen to me or at least notify me before trimming an area..


In groomer training school, they must pound into them “eyes must be trimmed, eyes must be trimmed”! I know many cases where people specifically told them NOT to trim eyes and they still trim them. I am thankfully done with groomers. $135!!!! Yikes! I can feed organically pasture raised food cheaper than that.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Don't be terrified. Just do some basic research and DON'T start off with grooming. Start out with having your puppy bathed and combed out. Talk with the groomer and find out how long they've been a groomer. Chat with them get information before making the appointment. Below some questions you can ask....

Who is the staff and what are their roles. Who does the grooming? For baths they often do a little tidying up and ask specifically what that is. Does the groomer do that? Who does that?

Take pictures of what you expect and leave the pictures. Take them back every time you go as a reminder. 

You need be specific and tell them how long or short you want the hair: approximately 1-inch, 2-inches, 3-inches. They need to call if they feel there's a need to something out of the ordinary such as shaving.

You can ask to observe how they groom dogs. Ask them what types of dogs they typically groom to try and get an idea of what they typically do. In Crested Butte dog groomers are use to big dogs such as Labs, Golden Retrievers ... there's no way I'd let a groomer in that area even bath Patti.

If your dog is matted ... DO NOT TAKE them to the groomer. A groomer will not sit around for hours trying to comb out a matted dog. You MUST maintain your dogs hair and comb it out before taking them to the groomer. If it becomes badly matted you may not be able to fix the problem and the groomer may have to shave the dog down.

I've never stayed with any dog I've had groomed. Never thought about doing that. The groomers I go to are not set up for people to stand around and watch but they'd probably let me if I asked. They're busy with grooming and bathing dogs throughout the day and there's a lot going on in the grooming area. In my area good groomers own their own business are not employees. Or, they may rent space like a hairdresser does.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> In groomer training school, they must pound into them “eyes must be trimmed, eyes must be trimmed”! I know many cases where people specifically told them NOT to trim eyes and they still trim them. I am thankfully done with groomers. $135!!!! Yikes! I can feed organically pasture raised food cheaper than that.


I think that is a fair charge for a haircut by a professional groomer.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Heather's said:


> I think that is a fair charge for a haircut by a professional groomer.


I have not been to a groomer in over 10 years so I am out of touch with prices. This makes me even happier that I groom both my dogs myself. I am not trying to criticize people who use groomers. However, I just want to encourage people to try grooming if they are so inclined. If people can find a good groomer and can afford it, that is great.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> I think that is a fair charge for a haircut by a professional groomer.


Maybe in California... Here I pay $50 each for a bath and hair cut for each of mine that are in a puppy cut. Of course, I add a generous tip on top of that. Now, this is her in-home salon. But even when I was using a commercial salon, it was $60 per dog. Of course my dogs never EVER have any mats, so there would probably be a charge for that.

With my current groomer, because it's her own place and there are no dogs there besides mine, prior to Covid, it was great. I brought all three, and I bathed Panda while she did my other two. Of course it took me less time to do Panda, but we are friends, so we also just chit-chatted until she was done. We both show too, even though she has a different breed (Tervurens) so there was always something to talk about! It is JUST far enough from my house that it's been a PAIN during Covid. I either have to wait in my car in the driveway for 2 1/2 hours or drive down there, drop them off, go home for an hour, then drive back down there (50 minutes each way) to pick them up. 

I know a lot of people wouldn't want to be bothered staying with their dogs, nor would they be bothered traveling the distances I do for "the" groomer' or "the vet". But it's THAT important to me. 

...Oh, and to put the time in perspective, Cutting Kodi's hair myself takes me about 5 hours, and I don't do NEARLY as good a job. So the money is well spent, and I STILL come out ahead on the time! LOL!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

My daughter and I have regular bathing and grooming appointments. Patti, the Havanese is bathed every other week and groomed the six week. Right now grooming is minimal as I'm letting her hair grow and will probably go shorter during the summer. My daughter's Golden-doodle is bathed every other week and groomed every other month.

For the Havanese I pay $45 for a bath and $60 for grooming. For the Goodle-doodle a bath is $55 and $80 for grooming. I routinely comb Patti and make sure she's combed and brushed out before taking her to the groomer. She's ready to go into the bath tub. 

We don't Tip because we are a routine customer. Groomers would rather have frequent routine customers and don't expect Tips in that situation. If we were not frequent routine customers we would Tip. We have no problem getting worked in if needed. Otherwise there's wait time of 3-months.

I have all the grooming equipment and purchased a tub which makes things A WHOLE LOT EASIER. I occasionally bath and do a little trimming. For me.....It's worth the expense to have someone else do it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

If folks prefer not to groom their own dogs, I think that is fine. However, I would hate for anyone to avoid grooming their own dog out of fear. I think there are two main reasons why people fear doing their own grooming.

#1 They will hurt the dog.
This is a possibility but unlikely if you are careful and do a little studying.

#2 The dog will not look good.
I think we all love it when we get compliments on our cute Havanese dogs and I think we fear if we do a bad grooming job on them, we will not get these warm fuzzies. Well it may take awhile to get things right, but hair grows. Suffering through the eye hair grow out period after the groomer trims the eye hair is not pretty either.

Anyway, I hope no one lets fear stand in their way. As far as cutting, I hardly spend any time doing that on Mia. Just a snip here and there with scissors.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Heather's said:


> I think that is a fair charge for a haircut by a professional groomer.


I pay a flat $100.00 (including tip), and Boo's groomer does whatever he needs. We used to go every week until about a year ago. So, it was pricey. However, I seldom had to brush him or do anything else, unless he stepped in the mud or something smelly. Now, we go every two weeks, and I am having to brush him. We do it for a few minutes every day to make it easier. I did buy some of the Chris Christensen combs/brushes after reading about them on this forum. They work really well.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

BoosDad said:


> I pay a flat $100.00 (including tip), and Boo's groomer does whatever he needs. We used to go every week until about a year ago. So, it was pricey. However, I seldom had to brush him or do anything else, unless he stepped in the mud or something smelly. Now, we go every two weeks, and I am having to brush him. We do it for a few minutes every day to make it easier. I did buy some of the Chris Christensen combs/brushes after reading about them on this forum. They work really well.


I like the every week routine the best and may go back to it. Your $100 bucks a week makes my $40/week sound very reasonable. 🤑


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Mikki said:


> I like the every week routine the best and may go back to it. Your $100 bucks a week makes my $40/week sound very reasonable. 🤑


Once a week was best, when I lived 10 minutes from the groomer. However, now, it is a 45 minute drive each way. Plus, because of covid, I have to wait in the car for about 2.5 hours. The groomer has really good safety measures in place. So, she comes to the car and carries Boo into salon. She is a solo, and taking only limited customers due to covid.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We have had a home groomer for 9 yrs. that grooms all over the Bay Area. She is insured brings everything needed, table, products, vacuum, and now a heater since we are using the garage sink since COVID. She is a perfectionist. I feel extremely lucky we found her and I can't even remember how it happened. Just hope she never retires! Scout and Truffles love her! 😊


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Mikki said:


> Don't be terrified. Just do some basic research and DON'T start off with grooming. Start out with having your puppy bathed and combed out. Talk with the groomer and find out how long they've been a groomer. Chat with them get information before making the appointment. Below some questions you can ask....
> 
> Who is the staff and what are their roles. Who does the grooming? For baths they often do a little tidying up and ask specifically what that is. Does the groomer do that? Who does that?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great tips!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Likes all around, friends. (Sometimes I get reading and realized I forgot to click LIKE.) 

Early on, I learned that Karen doesn't let her dogs out of sight. It was too late for us, however, as we'd already chosen our groomer (based on recommendations from several people), and she told us that dogs behave for her better if their owners are not in view. She said a dog who is desperately trying to get to her mama one moment will settle down the moment said mama leaves. I believe her, and I have almost always been pleased with the work she does. (Once, early on, she accidentally gave Shama poodle feet. I didn't like that!)

She charges $55 for a bath, toenails, and trim (sanitary area and paw pads only). I tip $10 each time to help make up for all the people I figure don't tip and to help my local economy and because I think I'm getting a pretty good deal and because I want her to keep forgiving us when we arrive 5-10 minutes late. Shama gets bathed and groomed every 4-5 weeks. She only gets another bath if she gets into something. Our groomer has assured us that her nails don't need to be clipped any more often. MPM makes me think maybe it's naïve to believe her ...

I have always been a bit obsessed with trying to keep Shama's tail looking nice. When she was little, I hated finding mats in her tail, because it really seemed like hair lost from her tail did not grow back. Once, I was horrified when someone stepped on her tail, and a few of her long tail hairs got pulled out. I felt really bad about it until I got home to the forum that day and read that a sweet Havanese named Hershey had died when he was only two years old. That's when I decided Shama's tail was good enough, regardless of its state.

Our breeder said that if we decided to keep Shama in a puppy cut, we should still ask that she be cut with scissors and to no shorter than three inches in length. So far, we're happy with her long coat, and we really can't imagine her in a puppy cut. I have wondered if we'd pay more money for grooming if she had the puppy cut described by our breeder. Wouldn't that be so much more work that what our groomer currently has to do?

BTW, I definitely agree with all those who say you must do your best to keep your dog matt-free rather than hope the groomer can (and is willing to) work a miracle. The few times we brought Shama to the groomer with some bad matts on her butt/backs of her legs (because she sits when I'm trying to comb that area - and another thing, if I could do it over again, I wouldn't groom my dog on my lap while watching TV), we were charged an extra $10. I'm just grateful the groomer could always get the mats out without shaving her down.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

ShamaMama - I just wanted to clarify what I said about nail trimming frequency. The frequency may vary by dog. Even when my dogs walked alot, their nails grew very fast. I could never go an entire month. Now that they are older, they walk less. However, less frequent trims may be okay for other dogs. I think the quicks on my dogs got long when they were young because they were only trimmed when they went to the groomer. I then started trimming them more often to get the quicks to recede and to keep them that way. I was just trying to warn others that is much easier to keep the quicks from growing too long vs, trying to get them to recede. So if I were to do it over, I would do more frequent nail trims.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Our breeder said that if we decided to keep Shama in a puppy cut, we *should still ask that she be cut with scissors and to no shorter than three inches in length. * So far, we're happy with her long coat, and we really can't imagine her in a puppy cut. I have wondered if we'd pay more money for grooming if she had the puppy cut described by our breeder. Wouldn't that be so much more work that what our groomer currently has to do?


Yes! good reminder. Ask if the groomer Scissor Cuts. Three inches is a good length for a longish look. Not too short. Not too long. 

Patti has had Poodle Feet.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> I like the every week routine the best and may go back to it. Your $100 bucks a week makes my $40/week sound very reasonable. 🤑


It is amazing how relative things are!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to schedule groomings weekly with two. We try to keep it at every four to five weeks. There's lot's of face and feet bath between groomings. 😊


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I forgot to attach my picture!









I did not do this, lol. But it’s definitely my fault, in part because there were so many red flags. Its also why I hung on to grooming myself for so long after it happened! It’s a clear lesson in communication! It’s way more important to me now to choose a groomer I’m on the same page with than it is that they do a perfect job or have high ratings. It’s hard to cut a Havanese well and there are very few around here to learn. I can tell now by the questions they ask if it’s a good fit. I’d much rather have his ears trimmed in a shape I don’t like and know for next time, or notice the groomer missed a spot, than have a perfect haircut but he’s shaved between the eyes and I asked them not to.

I don’t think this awful haircut that devastated our whole family is awful just because the groomer wasn’t experienced in grooming techniques. It’s because there was zero communication about what was happening and why, or about what to do once she decided he needed to be cut short She didn’t ask me any questions about what I wanted and I felt kind of stupid felt silly describing my preferences for his face and head because she was not really engaging in the conversation with me.

Whatever the mistake, however ridiculous or horrible, as long as they are safe, it’ll grow eventually. It took me a long time to laugh at this, but now I think these pictures are hilarious.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I forgot to attach my picture!
> View attachment 173850
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least you cannot accuse this groomer of trimming the eye hair!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Early on, I learned that Karen doesn't let her dogs out of sight. It was too late for us, however, as we'd already chosen our groomer (based on recommendations from several people), and she told us that dogs behave for her better if their owners are not in view. She said a dog who is desperately trying to get to her mama one moment will settle down the moment said mama leaves.


I want to be clear that I do not allow ANY shenanigans from my dogs! When I first took them to the groomer, the MINUTE they started ANY of that nonsense, I didn't say a word, I walked out. I didn't go far... I just hid around the corner. I came back when they were quiet and I could here from my groomer that they were behaving again. It took very little time for them to learn that I didn't stay with them if they misbehaved. Having me there is NOT permission for bad behavior!!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I forgot to attach my picture!
> View attachment 173850
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!! EvaElizabeth now I know we should never victim blame _but..._what did you dooooooo to make the groomer hate you so much?????🤣🤣🤣🤣
I’m sorry Pixel but you have been knocked off the top spot, Sundance has to be the undisputed champion 🏆 😘


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> Well at least you cannot accuse this groomer of trimming the eye hair!!!!!!!!!


Best comment ever🤣😁😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I forgot to attach my picture!
> View attachment 173850
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! I had TOTALLY forgotten about this. Yes, this has to be one of the forum’s all-time worst hair cuts! LOL! I just don’t get the head. If you HAVE to cut a dog down, who in their right mind would think the owner would want the head left like this?!?! LOL!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh Eva...🤣 I'm just curious if the groomer explained why the head wasn't trimmed? Sparky's haircut was just as bad. I was too shocked to say anything. 😲


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Oh my! I had TOTALLY forgotten about this. Yes, this has to be one of the forum’s all-time worst hair cuts! LOL! I just don’t get the head. If you HAVE to cut a dog down, who in their right mind would think the owner would want the head left like this?!?! LOL!


Maybe the groomer’s last client chewed her out for trimming eye hair and she decided to take it to the extreme by not getting within eight inches of the eyes!!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

At the time he had his first mats ever, and I thought they were just so bad. Now I know, they were barely even mats, lol. When I dropped him off I said something about his terrible mats and asked if she’d try to keep him as long as she could. She said she thought he looked good and she’d call before if she needed to cut him short. 

She did not call. She left before I picked him up!

Now that time has passed, I actually suspect that she forgot and cut him short accidentally, or she didn’t even try to comb or brush where the mats were because she was short on time and stressed out. I know now they would have come right out, they were the loose kind that were sort of spread out. I had never seen another dog with a long coat groomed there, which should have been a hint, right? But it was the daycare he went to, and he had been groomed by a different groomer there and she did a pretty good job, so I didn’t think anything of it! It turned out, the other two groomers had quit, she was new, inexperienced, and taking double appointments because they were scheduled out so far.

I think she thought she was being nice by leaving his head long? DH wanted me to take him back and have her cut his head but I did not want her to touch him again, lol. It was seriously devastating at the time. DD cried for days. There was this dog friendly festival kind of thing we’d been planning to go to and it was the next week. I didnt want to go but I felt like it was shallow to skip it, so I was determined to go. People could not hide their surprise when they saw him! I was so embarrassed, but now I wish I would have just said something funny about it!

Just the other day, DS asked if we could cut him like a cotton swab again. No way, once is enough! It’s funny if it happens once, and only in retrospect


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

EvaElizabeth you always come across as a very kind person and I think your explanations for the groomer’s failings highlight this😘 (Just to clarify I am being genuine as I know this could also be read as taking the p*ss a bit🤣)

”cut him like a cotton swab”🤣🤣🤣. It really is funny _now_ but I would have been distraught at the time too!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I forgot to attach my picture!
> View attachment 173850
> 
> 
> ...


I would have seriously cried!!! I had Gooby's last groomer ask me several times why I won't shave/cut between his eyes, that it'll end up bothering him and covering his eyes if it's long and then showed me a fully shaved dog as an example of "how clean and open the eyes are". I was .. horrified to say the least. To your point, I am glad she at least questioned me because it meant she was listening even though she didn't necessarily agree with my wishes she still respected them. AND this place was only 65$ compared to the $135 I was paying for a mobile groomer who DID cut between the eyes without my approval.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> ShamaMama - I just wanted to clarify what I said about nail trimming frequency. The frequency may vary by dog. Even when my dogs walked alot, their nails grew very fast. I could never go an entire month. Now that they are older, they walk less. However, less frequent trims may be okay for other dogs. I think the quicks on my dogs got long when they were young because they were only trimmed when they went to the groomer. I then started trimming them more often to get the quicks to recede and to keep them that way. I was just trying to warn others that is much easier to keep the quicks from growing too long vs, trying to get them to recede. So if I were to do it over, I would do more frequent nail trims.


Makes sense! 🤠


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Makes sense! 🤠


DEFINITELY varies from dog to dog!!! I clip (or Dremel) ALL my dogs' nails every week to two weeks at the very longest. I have no problem keeping both Panda and Pixel nice and tight. Kodi's nails look like I neglect them! And I REALLY don't!!! I do his JUST as often as the other two!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> DEFINITELY varies from dog to dog!!! I clip (or Dremel) ALL my dogs' nails every week to two weeks at the very longest. I have no problem keeping both Panda and Pixel nice and tight. Kodi's nails look like I neglect them! And I REALLY don't!!! I do his JUST as often as the other two!!!


I try to do nails every week to two weeks also. After a week goes by, I start looking for the “perfect time” to trim nails. This is when the dogs are worn out and everyone is in a good mood (including me and the husband who I am still depending on to hold them unfortunately), and it is nice and sunny so I can see what I am doing on all those black nails!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> I try to do nails every week to two weeks also. After a week goes by, I start looking for the “perfect time” to trim nails. This is when the dogs are worn out and everyone is in a good mood (including me and the husband who I am still depending on to hold them unfortunately), and it is nice and sunny so I can see what I am doing on all those black nails!


Just wanted to add...no matter how long it has been since the previous nail trim, the husband always asks ”Didn’t we just do nails yesterday?”. Another lesson learned...ladies, try to learn to trim nails on your own without the husband!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> Just wanted to add...no matter how long it has been since the previous nail trim, the husband always asks ”Didn’t we just do nails yesterday?”. Another lesson learned...ladies, try to learn to trim nails on your own without the husband!


Mudpuppymama we have *exactly *the same comment in our house!! Only I do Flo’s nails on my own so I have no idea why he insists on saying it...but he does every week🙄🤣😘


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Mudpuppymama we have *exactly *the same comment in our house!! Only I do Flo’s nails on my own so I have no idea why he insists on saying it...but he does every week🙄🤣😘


Ahhh...well I have a theory about that.

When it comes to any activity that could possibly be viewed by the dog as a negative experience, men want to make sure that their positive image is not marred by association. Thus, when it comes to tick removal, nail trimming, butt wiping, butt trimming (actually all things butt related), or any other “unpleasantries”, “dad” is nowhere to be found and “mom” takes care of it. This paranoia can extend to simply being in the house when these activities occur!!!!

NOTE:
I am sure there are exceptions to this so I hope I do not offend any male members!

BTW...good for you GoWithTheFlo for doing nails without the husband. My plan to “phase mine out” is in progress. I actually trimmed one of the yorkie’s nails without him this week (baby steps....).


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> Ahhh...well I have a theory about that.
> 
> When it comes to any activity that could possibly be viewed by the dog as a negative experience, men want to make sure that their positive image is not marred by association. Thus, when it comes to tick removal, nail trimming, butt wiping, butt trimming (actually all things butt related), or any other “unpleasantries”, “dad” is nowhere to be found and “mom” takes care of it. This paranoia can extend to simply being in the house when these activities occur!!!!
> 
> ...


I wish I could double like this post😁😁😁. Whenever anything that comes under your “unpleasantries” category happens in this house I get “CLAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIRRRRE” (Claire) hollered at me wherever I am in the house🙄. This includes human medical emergencies as well because obviously I am a doctor (l’m not)😘

Thank you for the nails mention, I will admit I have quicked her a couple of times😳 but Karen‘s video tutorial gave me the confidence to go back and since then, using the better clippers and the little pressure method just to check, I have become much more confident and so has Flo. I also keep the styptic powder by us just in case. Well done attempting your Yorkie’s claws👏🏻 Much better you try it slowly and just do one or two until you both build in confidence. xx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Just wanted to add...no matter how long it has been since the previous nail trim, the husband always asks ”Didn’t we just do nails yesterday?”. Another lesson learned...ladies, try to learn to trim nails on your own without the husband!


Yeah... My guys would get trimmed once a YEAR if Dave's help was required! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yeah... My guys would get trimmed once a YEAR if Dave's help was required! LOL!


My husband would probably say “Didn’t we just do nails last year?”


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I wish I could double like this post😁😁😁. Whenever anything that comes under your “unpleasantries” category happens in this house I get “CLAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIRRRRE” (Claire) hollered at me wherever I am in the house🙄. This includes human medical emergencies as well because obviously I am a doctor (l’m not)😘
> 
> Thank you for the nails mention, I will admit I have quicked her a couple of times😳 but Karen‘s video tutorial gave me the confidence to go back and since then, using the better clippers and the little pressure method just to check, I have become much more confident and so has Flo. I also keep the styptic powder by us just in case. Well done attempting your Yorkie’s claws👏🏻 Much better you try it slowly and just do one or two until you both build in confidence. xx


Glad I am not alone in this “affliction”. Somehow I feel much better knowing that other women are in the same boat!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry's first US haircut was with someone who did a very generic small dog haircut. Our worst was with the groomer in Kampala who, the best I can say, is that he just knew how to make it short (and not even nicely short  ) and definitely did not have any idea of what any specific breed should get. 
















After that, needless to say, I decided to groom him myself. I do still take him to the groomer when we're in the US. our current groomer understands Hav cuts. I do keep him in a short puppy cut (easier in the winter for him to wear his fleece without matting). I do drop him off, but the groomer has no problem when I am there for me to stand and watch.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Perry! But he's always cute, no matter what! 💗


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I love him any way... but he's definitely cuter with more/ better groomed hair . (Just snapped these just now sitting on the bed watching TV). He's a little scruffy and can't get a grooming appointment for another 3 weeks, but that's the nice thing about puppy cuts - you've got more time if needed


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> View attachment 173911
> 
> 
> I love him any way... but he's definitely cuter with more/ better groomed hair . (Just snapped these just now sitting on the bed watching TV). He's a little scruffy and can't get a grooming appointment for another 3 weeks, but that's the nice thing about puppy cuts - you've got more time if needed
> ...


Oh, I think he looks adorable at this length!!! ❤


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> View attachment 173911
> 
> 
> I love him any way... but he's definitely cuter with more/ better groomed hair . (Just snapped these just now sitting on the bed watching TV). He's a little scruffy and can't get a grooming appointment for another 3 weeks, but that's the nice thing about puppy cuts - you've got more time if needed
> ...


Perry is so cute. I love his doggy muscle shirt!


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I’ve yet to find a groomer who seems to know how to groom a Havanese so they look like a Havanese! During covid I took Dexter to a new groomer at our vet who came recommended. We had been growing his hair out and I showed pictures of exactly what I wanted. When I picked him up it was raining so I was in a hurry and didn’t notice until we got home that she had cut him in a puppy cut with what looked like a platypus face! Dexter doesn’t look good in a puppy cut. So I’ve never been to the groomers since. I’ve started doing my own for all three dogs, and though I know it’s not perfect, at least I have some control over it now. Plus it saves me a ton of money!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Part of the problem is that there IS no ONE "Havanese cut", because the standard is for NO cut! LOL! So anything else we do is just made up, what we like! And even looking through the forum, it's pretty clear that there are different preferences in what looks good among our members! No wonder groomers have a hard time getting it right if we aren't REALLY specific! (or have done our dogs a number of times)

The other problem is that the type of coat varies quite a bit from one Have to another. So a cut that looks adorable on one may not look the same on another. So even just bringing in a photo you love of a Havanese in a cut you admire doesn't alway guarantee that your groomer can make YOUR dog's coat look like that. So there are a lot of moving pieces!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Part of the problem is that there IS no ONE "Havanese cut", because the standard is for NO cut! LOL! So anything else we do is just made up, what we like! And even looking through the forum, it's pretty clear that there are different preferences in what looks good among our members! No wonder groomers have a hard time getting it right if we aren't REALLY specific! (or have done our dogs a number of times)
> 
> The other problem is that the type of coat varies quite a bit from one Have to another. So a cut that looks adorable on one may not look the same on another. So even just bringing in a photo you love of a Havanese in a cut you admire doesn't alway guarantee that your groomer can make YOUR dog's coat look like that. So there are a lot of moving pieces!


The same principle applies when I have gone to the hair dresser. I bring a picture in of the perfect cut I want. I leave feeling that I want to put a bag over my head.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> The same principle applies when I have gone to the hair dresser. I bring a picture in of the perfect cut I want. I leave feeling that I want to put a bag over my head.


I think I forgot to take into consideration that the person in the picture was 30 years younger with gorgeous luscious locks!!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I get what you mean because with a lot of small dog breeds, there’s a more clear “puppy cut,” and they all look pretty much the same with it, like they did as a puppy. Which makes it easy to see if it’s a terrible haircut or not! Havanese coats do seem to be different, so cutting the ears more round or more straight, shorter or longer, can look completely different on thin ears vs. fluffy ears, etc. I think that makes it a lot harder to find a good groomer for Havanese, especially in an area where they aren’t common, because skill has a lot to do with experience, and it seems to involve a little more trial and error. But it’s hard to pay for trial and error! I need to have a good relationship with the groomer and know we communicate well so that if there are mistakes, at least I know we’re getting somewhere. I think a Havanese puppy coat should look as much like a natural puppy coat as possible, and then personal preference takes a role from there. One thing I really don’t like is the common Bichon puppy cut, where the head is really short and rounded, and I think sometimes they default to that with Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I get what you mean because with a lot of small dog breeds, there’s a more clear “puppy cut,” and they all look pretty much the same with it, like they did as a puppy. Which makes it easy to see if it’s a terrible haircut or not! Havanese coats do seem to be different, so cutting the ears more round or more straight, shorter or longer, can look completely different on thin ears vs. fluffy ears, etc. I think that makes it a lot harder to find a good groomer for Havanese, especially in an area where they aren’t common, because skill has a lot to do with experience, and it seems to involve a little more trial and error. But it’s hard to pay for trial and error! I need to have a good relationship with the groomer and know we communicate well so that if there are mistakes, at least I know we’re getting somewhere. I think a Havanese puppy coat should look as much like a natural puppy coat as possible, and then personal preference takes a role from there. One thing I really don’t like is the common Bichon puppy cut, where the head is really short and rounded, and I think sometimes they default to that with Havanese.


Well, even with ears, there is a LOT of disagreement between Havanese owners. _I_ like short "puppy" ears with a puppy cut, but there are LOTS of people who like long ears on their Havanese... and even long beards and mustaches. As far as a Bichon cut head. I can't even imagine!!! No one has ever suggested that for mine, but with the soft, REALLY silky coats mine have, that wouldn't work at all. The coat has to have a LOT of undercoat, body and quite a bit of curl for them to get that look where the ears just disappear into the rest of the head! Not even POSSIBLE on any of mine, though I guess there are Havanese with coats that thick...


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I get what you mean because with a lot of small dog breeds, there’s a more clear “puppy cut,” and they all look pretty much the same with it, like they did as a puppy. Which makes it easy to see if it’s a terrible haircut or not! Havanese coats do seem to be different, so cutting the ears more round or more straight, shorter or longer, can look completely different on thin ears vs. fluffy ears, etc. I think that makes it a lot harder to find a good groomer for Havanese, especially in an area where they aren’t common, because skill has a lot to do with experience, and it seems to involve a little more trial and error. But it’s hard to pay for trial and error! I need to have a good relationship with the groomer and know we communicate well so that if there are mistakes, at least I know we’re getting somewhere. I think a Havanese puppy coat should look as much like a natural puppy coat as possible, and then personal preference takes a role from there. One thing I really don’t like is the common Bichon puppy cut, where the head is really short and rounded, and I think sometimes they default to that with Havanese.


I was thinking maybe leaving the head “natural” would be safer and at least give the Havanese look. Then I remembered your experience with Sundance!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I was thinking maybe leaving the head “natural” would be safer and at least give the Havanese look. Then I remembered your experience with Sundance!!!!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think I forgot to take into consideration that the person in the picture was 30 years younger with gorgeous luscious locks!!!!


 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Well, even with ears, there is a LOT of disagreement between Havanese owners. _I_ like short "puppy" ears with a puppy cut, but there are LOTS of people who like long ears on their Havanese... and even long beards and mustaches. As far as a Bichon cut head. I can't even imagine!!! No one has ever suggested that for mine, but with the soft, REALLY silky coats mine have, that wouldn't work at all. The coat has to have a LOT of undercoat, body and quite a bit of curl for them to get that look where the ears just disappear into the rest of the head! Not even POSSIBLE on any of mine, though I guess there are Havanese with coats that thick...


Perry tends to poof out when he gets longer so he's much cuter in a puppy cut with a rounder face.



krandall said:


> Well, even with ears, there is a LOT of disagreement between Havanese owners. _I_ like short "puppy" ears with a puppy cut, but there are LOTS of people who like long ears on their Havanese... and even long beards and mustaches. As far as a Bichon cut head. I can't even imagine!!! No one has ever suggested that for mine, but with the soft, REALLY silky coats mine have, that wouldn't work at all. The coat has to have a LOT of undercoat, body and quite a bit of curl for them to get that look where the ears just disappear into the rest of the head! Not even POSSIBLE on any of mine, though I guess there are Havanese with coats that thick...


I like the medium ears for Perry - not really short puppy ears but not too long - sort of chin length like the grey fleece picture below. And even though Perry tends to get poofier when he gets longer he'd never poof out enough to look like a bichon either 



Mando's Mommy said:


> Perry is so cute. I love his doggy muscle shirt!


It's technically a fleece and it has pockets (well a few of them do)!!! The pockets really amuse me I have to say, but they do make it easier to grab him sometimes .

He has them in multiple colors - the green that you saw, a regular blue, light blue, lime green, and grey (he gets cold during winters here and I want to wash them in between - plus they're super cute  )


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry tends to poof out when he gets longer so he's much cuter in a puppy cut with a rounder face.
> 
> 
> I like the medium ears for Perry - not really short puppy ears but not too long - sort of chin length like the grey fleece picture below. And even though Perry tends to get poofier when he gets longer he'd never poof out enough to look like a bichon either
> ...


I think Perry’s ear length is perfect for him. Mia also looks good with hers about that length because she has black on her neck and this allows her ears to meet up with that.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry tends to poof out when he gets longer so he's much cuter in a puppy cut with a rounder face.
> 
> 
> I like the medium ears for Perry - not really short puppy ears but not too long - sort of chin length like the grey fleece picture below. And even though Perry tends to get poofier when he gets longer he'd never poof out enough to look like a bichon either
> ...


I love that ear length on him! Perfect!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a precious little face!


----------



## tessy (Mar 19, 2021)

My big mistake is using a recommended vet groomer for his first full cut. I asked for a teddy bear cut and this is what he came back with (after being there the entire day from 9 am to 3pm). No idea what happened to his leg. Every time I tried to call back the groomer wasn't there. Live and learn I suppose.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tessy said:


> My big mistake is using a recommended vet groomer for his first full cut. I asked for a teddy bear cut and this is what he came back with (after being there the entire day from 9 am to 3pm). No idea what happened to his leg. Every time I tried to call back the groomer wasn't there. Live and learn I suppose.


The ring around his leg looks like it was for an IV, no? The other problem is that asking for a “teddy bear cut” is like asking for a “puppy cut” with no further directions... everyone has a slightly different take on what that is. Just looking at your pup’s photo, my guess is that his hair is too silky and not “poufy” enough for them to be ABLE to produce something looking like a teddy bear cut on him. So IMO, the biggest mistake they made was in not communicating that to you.


----------



## tessy (Mar 19, 2021)

There was no IV (he was just there for suture removal and grooming) which is why it was so puzzling. I also gave them pictures of what I meant by teddy bear cut and told her how much length to take off. I wish that they had just called me and said they can only do a light trim of face, feet and fanny.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tessy said:


> There was no IV (he was just there for suture removal and grooming) which is why it was so puzzling. I also gave them pictures of what I meant by teddy bear cut and told her how much length to take off. I wish that they had just called me and said they can only do a light trim of face, feet and fanny.


So they just cut the ring arond his leg for no reason? Or was that there from his previous surgery?


----------



## tessy (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes! We were baffled. No idea why she did that. Especially when she left some long hair hanging down.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tessy said:


> Yes! We were baffled. No idea why she did that. Especially when she left some long hair hanging down.


That is the strangest thing ever! And no explanation at all!?!? I think I wouldn’t have paid them!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

tessy said:


> Yes! We were baffled. No idea why she did that. Especially when she left some long hair hanging down.


It seems the groomer was planning some sort of fancy cut and then realized it was the wrong breed? That shaved part looks to be intentionally and perfectly done! 🙂 Our groomer never makes a grooming appointment until having a meet and greet with the dogs owner. She can then determine the dogs temperament, coat condition and the owners expectations. There are no surprises. Haircutting is an art.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

when Karen first mentioned it looked shaved for an IV, I thought the same thing! Before you replied, I had the horrific thought, that something happened and they took her to the vet and didn’t tell you. But of course that’s completely crazy, right?? Was the groomer at the vet’s office, or just referred to by the vet?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

tessy said:


> Yes! We were baffled. No idea why she did that. Especially when she left some long hair hanging down.


All I can say is that for any profession (including groomers), some finished at the top of the class and some finished at the bottom. I can find no other explanation for this, and for some groomers (and other professionals) no amount of communication is going to help. There is something amiss between the ears,


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have no scary stories to share. . Bugsy had one puppy cut when he was neutered 14 years ago. It was a nice puppy cut and well executed. It’s just that I hated it! He never had another haircut since. I do all the washing, brushing, combing, drying, nail trimming and shaving between the paws. He is truly a wash and wear dog!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

juliav said:


> I have no scary stories to share. . Bugsy had one puppy cut when he was neutered 14 years ago. It was a nice puppy cut and well executed. It’s just that I hated it! He never had another haircut since. I do all the washing, brushing, combing, drying, nail trimming and shaving between the paws. He is truly a wash and wear dog!


Julian, I also did the same for my dearly departed Daisy, except nail trims and ‘shaving between the paws’. I haven’t heard of that before! Is that for only certain breeds?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

LeleRF said:


> Julian, I also did the same for my dearly departed Daisy, except nail trims and ‘shaving between the paws’. I haven’t heard of that before! Is that for only certain breeds?


i shave inside the paw pads so That Bugsy doesn’t slip when he walks. You know how the hair grows inside the little paws? It’s easier for me to use the clippers than anything else. Probably the ease comes from shaving poodle feet for the last 16 years. Lol


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

juliav said:


> i shave inside the paw pads so That Bugsy doesn’t slip when he walks. You know how the hair grows inside the little paws? It’s easier for me to use the clippers than anything else. Probably the ease comes from shaving poodle feet for the last 16 years. Lol


Ah ok, got you! Gosh, I never even thought of it but makes perfect sense now that you’ve clued me in!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

juliav said:


> i shave inside the paw pads so That Bugsy doesn’t slip when he walks. You know how the hair grows inside the little paws? It’s easier for me to use the clippers than anything else. Probably the ease comes from shaving poodle feet for the last 16 years. Lol


I wish Mia liked having her paw pads shaved but she hates it. However, she stands like a statue and does not mind at all when I do them with scissors. So I just do them more frequently with scissors.


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

mudpuppymama said:


> I wish Mia liked having her paw pads shaved but she hates it. However, she stands like a statue and does not mind at all when I do them with scissors. So I just do them more frequently with scissors.


Oh goodness, I’m having a good laugh and memory at the ‘statue’ pose. That’s what my Daisy used to do when I bathed her. I knew she had a love/hate thing with it where she loved all the massaging and gentle care but didn’t like to be all wet. Also remembering that she wouldn’t do the wet dog shake when I pulled the shower liner closed (to avoid getting soaked). She‘d stop and look at me like, ”No! If I must get wet then you must as well.” So as soon as she was in the midst of the shake, I’d quickly pull the curtain closed and peek in til she was done. Oh how I miss her funny and crazy little self.


----------



## Eliza Doolittle (Sep 20, 2020)

Before my Havanese I had 2 Schapendoes (Dutch sheepdog, long hair, about the size of a Tibetan Terrier) and 1 Coton du Tulear. I kept them all in full coat (a bit of trimming so it didn't drag on the ground) and each went to the groomer once a month, I was always there, and figure I have watched, up close, long haired dogs being groomed at least 500 times (and paid about 25,000 dollars over the years). With my Havanese, I decided to do it myself from the outset. She is now almost 11 months. I brush her every day, and so far have bathed her once a month, but think I will start doing it every two weeks. I bought a grooming table, razor, etc. and am really pleased with the result so far. I haven't tried doing her nails yet, but she's a city dog and they don't get too long. She puts up with everything, except if I go any where near her ears and then she goes nuts. Even if I am not grooming her and try to put my finger in her ear, she goes nuts. I have tried distracting her with treats, but she still moves so much there is no way I can do inside her ears. And there are knots on the inside flaps, which she simply will not allow me to brush out - let alone trying to remove the ear hair. Has anyone had a similar problem and found a solution?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

WOW! a member from Germany! Welcomen zie! This is great! As you already know, Havanese and Cotons are first cousins, similar grooming required unless you put them in a puppy cut.

Regarding ears, have you had a Vet check for any possible ear infection? Havanese can be prone to ear infections in some cases. You need to keep the hair at the inner ear plucked short, or you can have problems. It sounds like you have a lot to deal with right now, especially if she won't cooperate. If I were in your position, I would take her to a Vet or EXPERIENCED groomer and have them clean the hair out of her ears then you could start from scratch and I think it would be a lot easier for you. I am told that plucking ear hair causes no discomfort to a dog.

Another tip: we put a squirt of Epi-Otic into each of RICKY's inner ear canals at least once a month at the recommendation of his Vet. It is an ear cleaner and mild analgesic to nip any bacterial ear infection before it gets out of control. RICKY cooperates because he knows there's a cookie waiting for him when I am done.
https://www.amazon.com/Virbac-003108-Epi-Otic-Advanced-Cleaner/dp/B074P6C27C/ref=sr_1_5?crid=28MU14WVZHOPT&dchild=1&keywords=epi-otic+advanced+ear+cleaner+for+dogs&qid=1619801991&sprefix=epi-otic,aps,212&sr=8-5
RICKY loves belly rubs but he loves ear massages even better.

Let is know how it goes and send more Kartoffelsalat  to us starving Yankees!  😉 

[EDIT] send photos of your dog mach schnell !


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

These are all such good tips! We’ve kept Charlie in a long-ish puppy cut (usually ~4”). My biggest regret is that the place we took him for the first few years was not a good fit for my fairly anxious pup, and it took me too long to realize it didn’t _have_ to be like that. All the groomers in my area were similar- they took several dogs at once, and the groomer had an assistant that did the washing. They had driers attached to crates, and it took several hours because of the rotation of diffeeent dogs. It was fairly noisy too. I just thought this was the way it was, and had no room for a grooming table in my tiny apartment, so didn’t really have much of an option. But Charlie hated it and developed a ton of anxiety around going to the groomer— to the extent that if we turned in that direction on a walk he would plant his feet! When we moved, we found a wonderful solo groomer who only takes one dog at a time, so he’s only there for an hour and a half, max. He still doesn’t particularly like it, but he is SO much better than when he was in that chaotic environment with other dogs for hours at a time, and I think it’s a lot safer for him as well. I know this type of a setting isn’t available everywhere, but I’ve found it to be worth it (and interestingly, doesn’t cost more for me). Definitey thinking about how to do grooming differently/better when we add a new puppy and these tips help a lot!


----------



## Eliza Doolittle (Sep 20, 2020)

Actually from BELGIUM, sort of close to Germany, but not the same country and we don't do potato salad, we do FRITES. Which are French fries, but we eat them with - get this - mayonnaise. Try it, you'll love it. Not any old mayonnaise - i.e. not Miracle Whip - but mayonnaise made with olive oil. To die for. You'll give up ketchup forever.

There doesn't seem to be any infection - she has been checked by the vet and all is okay - she just won't let me touch them. What's up with that? And how do I get her over it?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Eliza Doolittle said:


> Actually from BELGIUM, sort of close to Germany, but not the same country and we don't do potato salad, we do FRITES. Which are French fries, but we eat them with - get this - mayonnaise. Try it, you'll love it. Not any old mayonnaise - i.e. not Miracle Whip - but mayonnaise made with olive oil. To die for. You'll give up ketchup forever.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any infection - she has been checked by the vet and all is okay - she just won't let me touch them. What's up with that? And how do I get her over it?


I have VERY good friends that live in Brussels. She is an emergency room doctor at one of the hospitals there. She is fluent in (get this!) five languages and can get by in another two!

I have eaten Frites with mayonnaise at a sidewalk cafe when visiting there. Very Good! So good, I asked for another little cup of that mayonnaise and the waiter said, "one Euro please." 😄😄😄

Have you tried giving her treats when working on her ears? Is she food motivated? RICKY loves french fries but I give him a small piece only rarely because they are not good for him....me either.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Eliza Doolittle said:


> Before my Havanese I had 2 Schapendoes (Dutch sheepdog, long hair, about the size of a Tibetan Terrier) and 1 Coton du Tulear. I kept them all in full coat (a bit of trimming so it didn't drag on the ground) and each went to the groomer once a month, I was always there, and figure I have watched, up close, long haired dogs being groomed at least 500 times (and paid about 25,000 dollars over the years). With my Havanese, I decided to do it myself from the outset. She is now almost 11 months. I brush her every day, and so far have bathed her once a month, but think I will start doing it every two weeks. I bought a grooming table, razor, etc. and am really pleased with the result so far. I haven't tried doing her nails yet, but she's a city dog and they don't get too long. She puts up with everything, except if I go any where near her ears and then she goes nuts. Even if I am not grooming her and try to put my finger in her ear, she goes nuts. I have tried distracting her with treats, but she still moves so much there is no way I can do inside her ears. And there are knots on the inside flaps, which she simply will not allow me to brush out - let alone trying to remove the ear hair. Has anyone had a similar problem and found a solution?


What I do when 3-year-old Patti gives me problems when I want to look at something on her body is .... I put her on the grooming table, put the loop around her neck, Daddy comes in and holds her head, and feeds her tiny favorite treats while I'm researching what I want to look at. Her heads in the loop, she can't move much with him holding her and Patti can't decide if she should be worried about me or getting the treats out of daddy's hand.

Patti has a thing about me combing her tail. If I say Patti I want to "look at your tail," Patti jumps three-feet backwards with a "What! Do You Want To Do" 🙀🙀🙀 look on her face and there's no way I can catch her, if I try.

When I'm petting her I touch, smooth, and play with that area, as well as, the rest of her body and she doesn't notice. When I brush and comb her I work a long time on her body and then slyly comb her tail. In that situation Patti doesn't seem to notice unless I continue for a long time or call her attention to it.

I can see why you like the Havanese. They look like a Toy Schapendoes. 

I'll have to try the Mayo with Olive Oil Frites.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Mikki said:


> When I'm petting her I touch, smooth, and play with that area, as well as, the rest of her body and she doesn't notice. When I brush and comb her I work a long time on her body and then slyly comb her tail. In that situation Patti doesn't seem to notice unless I continue for a long time or call her attention to it.


It's funny that tail and ears have been mentioned as the difficult part for some dogs - as they're the two easiest places for Perry. He does not mind at all if I comb his ears - so I alternate between his ears and his face because he HATES his face being combed (though he's gotten better since, after switching to Honest Kitchen I have to comb his bear/ face a LOT more than before!). He doesn't love his tail being combed but doesn't give me too much trouble. 

He very much dislikes anyone touching, let alone combing, his front legs - if he can he will quickly tuck them under his body.

To trim his foot pads (the hair between the pads) I will sit on the floor and flip him onto his back on my legs. Doing the back ones are fine that way... but to do the front ones I usually have to hold him more tightly with my legs and sort of pin him down that way in order to get the front ones done. His groomer doesn't seem to have that much trouble - she does it in on the grooming table without the problems he gives me .


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout really doesn't like having his legs and paws brushed combed. He will contort his body every which way to get away from the brush or comb. Because his coat is cream colored his paws need frequent shampooing, drying and combing. It could be so easy, but he always makes it a challenge. I always do the combing on the grooming table so he can not escape. Truffles doesn't like it either, but at least she is cooperative.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Speaking of grooming... my little sand monster this morning!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cute! I guess this will involve a bath?😆 Looks like Charlie had a blast at the beach!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Melissa Brill said:


> (though he's gotten better since, after switching to Honest Kitchen I have to comb his bear/ face a LOT more than before!).


Mel, how 'soupy' are you making the HK? We mix it so it is like a paste. As a paste it isn't that sticky. Although RICKY buries his face in his HK, he rarely needs his face cleaned. When he does we use a damp wash cloth and clean his beard (which we purposely cut pretty short). We follow up with a CC#006 comb on his face and we are done under a minute, really. It is not his favorite thing to do but he generally cooperates.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lisa Walker said:


> Speaking of grooming... my little sand monster this morning!


UHHHHHHHH......I don't know where I would begin cleaning this one! 🤔  He looks so pleased with himself. I think I would just throw him in the washing machine and put it on the spin cycle!

You gotta just love the Havanese breed, never a dull moment in your life!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> UHHHHHHHH......I don't know where I would begin cleaning this one! 🤔 He looks so pleased with himself. I think I would just throw him in the washing machine and put it on the spin cycle!
> 
> You gotta just love the Havanese breed, never a dull moment in your life!


Lol that would be easier!! The sand was extra muddy today. He’s getting groomed in a couple of days so we didn’t have to put him through the _indignity_ of a bath today; after some toweling off and an outdoor brunch, his coat was dry and the sand had fallen off. His former dog walker took him to the beach multiple days a week for years, so we got used to salty dog, as we couldn’t bathe him every day. The beach is truly his happy place, so we don’t mind.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Lisa Walker said:


> Speaking of grooming... my little sand monster this morning!
> View attachment 174421


Awwwww this picture is priceless😍😍😍😍you don’t get a happier, dirtier doggy than that!

Like you say in your later post, it looks worse than it is as most of it just falls off them once it’s dried and you can brush it out. Flo is a beach bunny too so I speak from experience...although I did think husband was going to divorce me the first time I brought her back from the beach😂😂now he just rolls his eyes and gets the brushes out for me😘


----------



## Eliza Doolittle (Sep 20, 2020)

OMG Now I'm really glad I have a city girl....but I bet whoever's under all that mud had a great time getting that way.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Lisa Walker said:


> Speaking of grooming... my little sand monster this morning!
> View attachment 174421



YIKES! I see a bath outside in his future.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Awwwww this picture is priceless😍😍😍😍you don’t get a happier, dirtier doggy than that!
> 
> Like you say in your later post, it looks worse than it is as most of it just falls off them once it’s dried and you can brush it out. Flo is a beach bunny too so I speak from experience...although I did think husband was going to divorce me the first time I brought her back from the beach😂😂now he just rolls his eyes and gets the brushes out for me😘


We used to have a “beach emergency kit“ for Kodi, which consisted of two BIG beach towels, one to get the worst of the water out beach-side, and another to line his crate until he dried. Then a wood pin brush to brush out the rest of the sand once he dried. When we got home we did rinse the salt out of him, though, so it did require another wetting down and at least some conditioner, if not a full bath!

I sent this photo to his groomer at the time, and almost gave her heart failure! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Eliza Doolittle said:


> OMG Now I'm really glad I have a city girl....but I bet whoever's under all that mud had a great time getting that way.


I wish I had a city girl! My girl likes to hunt moles in our clay soil which essentially turns to concrete when it dries! Her hair is very short here so I could clean her more easily. It is much longer now and hoping she keeps her digging to a minimum.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Mel, how 'soupy' are you making the HK? We mix it so it is like a paste. As a paste it isn't that sticky. Although RICKY buries his face in his HK, he rarely needs his face cleaned. When he does we use a damp wash cloth and clean his beard (which we purposely cut pretty short). We follow up with a CC#006 comb on his face and we are done under a minute, really. It is not his favorite thing to do but he generally cooperates.


I do make it pretty soupy - he rarely drinks water so I try to put quite a bit in his food to make sure he stays hydrated. I will probably keep it that way til we're done with all the medical stuff (since he won't be able to just go to his water when he wants), but after that I will try making it more a paste.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Melissa Brill said:


> I do make it pretty soupy - he rarely drinks water so I try to put quite a bit in his food to make sure he stays hydrated. I will probably keep it that way til we're done with all the medical stuff (since he won't be able to just go to his water when he wants), but after that I will try making it more a paste.


I understand your issues and think you are doing a great job! Have you tried putting a little bit of chicken broth in his drinking water? Sometimes we will boil up some chicken breast for RICKY and put a little bit of the 'chicken water' in his drinking water after it cools. Although RICKY does not drink a lot of water (except after eating Bully Stick) he will suck up his bowl with flavored chicken water in it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

SmoothCriminal said:


> View attachment 174948
> ​They are super rare but people who know them "see" them everywhere, in every fluff dog. His shaved bit looks almost exactly like where you'd start a front leg shave for a Lowchen lion cut. I seriously wonder if the groomer thought your pup was a Lowchen and started the traditional cut?
> 
> I told you it's batty, but I cannot for the life of me think of another reason that would happen!  it doesn't even look like a vet shave to me... mine usually only do part of the leg, as little as necessary to do an IV. how bizarre!


Yep...I think you right! 😁 After trimming one leg the groomer realized the legs were too short! 😮


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Groomers are like hairdressers. The majority are are bad. A few are mediocre. A handful are Great!

It takes Artistic Talent along with training and most people don't have the artistic talent to be great or even good.

Another issue is the Havanese Breed is not a well known dog. Most groomers learn how to cute poodles but they don't know anything about grooming a Havanese. My groomer has been grooming for a long time. She's not Great! but does a decent job. She's a Third Generation Groomer: Her grandmother owned the business. Passed onto her Mother. Now the Daughter owns the business. I've used all three with different dogs.

I'm still instructing her on how I want Patti trimmed and have found meeting with her and specifically going over each area on Patti has improved things. Such as: Don't Cute Poodle Feet or Legs, etc. Pictures help but don't rely on them alone. You need to be very specific about you want and meet with the groomer. If they won't meet with you, find someone else.

And....if you have a new, inexperienced groomer....meeting and pictures probably won't help.


----------

